# Steak/chop sauce toppers



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Since blueberries have been more available here in Utah, I decided to make a blueberry balsamic vinegar reduction to top some elk chops I found in the back of the freezer. I thought it turned out great. I also added some sauteed green onions that complemented the reduction well.

Besides the normally used bbq sauces, what other sauce toppers do you guys use?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

ohhh nice:!:


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I sometimes heat my A1 sauce up on the stove! ;-) but that does look good. I do a currant jelly and balsamic reduction for duck and have used it on deer steak strips that I top on a salad. Has a nice sweet taste to it.


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Do you gather the currant berries yourself? I came across a bunch of golden currants bushes this past weekend, along with a bunch wild raspberries (yum!). I wasn't a 100% on the currants at the time so I didn't pick any. I'll have to try the warm A1 sauce. :smile:


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

If you take a bottle of sauvignon blanc and reduce it with shallots, a teaspoon of sea salt, some black pepper corns, garlic, and thyme until it is almost dry (it should be nearly syruppy) let that cool and blend it in the food processor with bleu cheese and butter. When you take your steak of the grill (or fish/chicken/chop) put a healthy dollop of this compound butter on top and you will go nuts. Also great on toast, or over pasta, etc...


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

make a garlic butter I really like on my steaks- grew 5 types of garlic this year and one- I think a Siberean made the butter have quite a bit of zip to it.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

elkmule123 said:


> Do you gather the currant berries yourself? I came across a bunch of golden currants bushes this past weekend, along with a bunch wild raspberries (yum!). I wasn't a 100% on the currants at the time so I didn't pick any. I'll have to try the warm A1 sauce. :smile:


haha no, I just actually buy the currant jelly in a jar. That's as fancy as I get.


----------



## NevadaMax (Nov 28, 2013)

I think the OP's recipe looks delicious. I will give it a try next time.

I generally use salt and pepper on deer steaks, and during the last few mins on the grill I melt bleu cheese crumbles on top of each steak. When I take them off the grill I splash balsamic vinegar over each steak and then slice them in thin strips. So far, no complaints.


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

johnnycake said:


> If you take a bottle of sauvignon blanc and reduce it with shallots, a teaspoon of sea salt, some black pepper corns, garlic, and thyme until it is almost dry (it should be nearly syruppy) let that cool and blend it in the food processor with bleu cheese and butter. When you take your steak of the grill (or fish/chicken/chop) put a healthy dollop of this compound butter on top and you will go nuts. Also great on toast, or over pasta, etc...





NevadaMax said:


> I think the OP's recipe looks delicious. I will give it a try next time.
> 
> I generally use salt and pepper on deer steaks, and during the last few mins on the grill I melt bleu cheese crumbles on top of each steak. When I take them off the grill I splash balsamic vinegar over each steak and then slice them in thin strips. So far, no complaints.


I'll have to try both of these. Its a good thing I'm growing shallots in my garden this year.


----------

